# Dock fishing



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

What kind of fish and how can I catch off my dock? It's on a channel on the perdido intracostal waterway. 
Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

redfish, speckled trout, white trout, flounder, mangrove snapper, gag grouper, sheepshead, ladyfish, catfish, sailcats, sharks, puffer fish, toad fish, and probably a few others.

free line a live shrimp.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> redfish, speckled trout, white trout, flounder, mangrove snapper, gag grouper, sheepshead, ladyfish, catfish, sailcats, sharks, puffer fish, toad fish, and probably a few others.
> 
> free line a live shrimp.


And a partridge in a pear tree!!!

Seriously, shrimp/squid/pin fish will catch a bunch!


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm out of live shrimp, but I've got frozen shrimp, frozen mullet and I'm sure I can find some pin. But then just use a 2/0 circle hook and a sinker or what?


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> I'm out of live shrimp, but I've got frozen shrimp, frozen mullet and I'm sure I can find some pin. But then just use a 2/0 circle hook and a sinker or what?


you could use a slip rig, popping cork or free line with just hook and bait.


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

What about for sharks?


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

MK6GTI said:


> What about for sharks?


for inshore 90lb steel leader does it for me but you can use bigger leader. use twice the length of leader of the size fish you want to catch. so 6ft shark 12ft leader. i like to use slip rigs for shark fishing. and what ever you catch from your dock would be good bait.


----------

